# keyboard typing random letters and numbers



## leadblazepro

has anyone had a problem with your keyboard typing
random letters and numbers when you try to type? If so
do you know what causes it or how to fix it? thanks!


----------



## karbo

Happened to me before. My wife had spilled a glass of apple juice in the keyboard! Even after wiping everything the best that I could, it displayed the symptoms you're describing.

Did you spill something in it?


----------



## leadblazepro

ok thanks. nothings been spilled on this one.


----------



## Kenny94

http://forums.techguy.org/tech-tips-tricks/46261-washing-computer-keyboard.html
Anyone remember this thread.....

Seriously try another keyboard or buy one...If it's not a laptop...


----------



## leadblazepro

Yep, its a laptop.


----------



## karbo

Oops! That's a bigger problem...


----------



## mrss

Laptop keyboards can be replaced. I gota new one off ebay for 20 bucks for an HP model. The HP website describes 90% of their procedure, but left out the details for the flat ribbon connector, the most intricate part of the job. Anyway, I was lucky.


----------



## sandyj2

Go to - start - accessories - accessibility - on screen keyboard - and use it to take numlock off .. hope this helps


----------



## titanxx

leadblazepro said:


> Yep, its a laptop.


Laptop repairs can be pretty expensive!!
A friend of mine had keyboard problems(Toshiba Satellite) - n he got himself a USB external keyboard!..works well 'cos he doesn't need to carry it around much!... easy shortcut!!


----------



## perfume

Laptops have the facility to use certain keys as a "Numeric Keypad", similar to the separate keypad on a PC's keyboard. This is done by enabling the "Num Lock" which, in a laptop, will be a combination of the Function (Fn) key and one of the "F" keys.

The keys that are producing numbers instead of letters should actually have the numbers marked on them, probably in the same colour as the "Fn" key.

Just find the key combination to toggle "Num Lock" on/off and you'll be back to normal


----------



## bp936

when my keyboard on the laptop showed strange letters, I had to replace it, ffortunatelly it was still under warranty (Toshiba)



Kenny94 said:


> http://forums.techguy.org/tech-tips-tricks/46261-washing-computer-keyboard.html
> Anyone remember this thread.....
> 
> Seriously try another keyboard or buy one...If it's not a laptop...


----------



## Kenny94

bp936 said:


> when my keyboard on the laptop showed strange letters, I had to replace it, ffortunatelly *it was still under warranty *(Toshiba)


:up:

By the way, Happy Birthday!...


----------

